

Ask HN: What are Amazon RDS (multi-AZ DB hosting) alternatives? - redox_


======
taf2
Galera cluster. It's a synchronous replication library for the mysql family of
DBs. With haproxy it makes a highly available setup pretty easy... Depending
on the latency between dc it can be pretty good. You may want to have
asynchronous between dc as a standbye if there is a lot of latency

~~~
redox_
Just read an article about it
([http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2013/09/24/from-mysql-
mmm-...](http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2013/09/24/from-mysql-mmm-to-
mariadb-galera-cluster-a-high-availability-makeover)), seems awesome; gonna
take a deeper look at it. Thanks !

